# Mule's smoked tomatoes on the BGE



## themule69 (Aug 23, 2014)

I just got finished smoking a turkey on the BGE. I shut down the vents on the BGE.  I then sliced some tomatoes in half, drizzled with EVOO,  kosher salt, fresh ground pepper, topped with swiss cheese,  rosemary and oregano.  I placed the tomatoes on the BGE for 25 min.












20140823_162049.jpg



__ themule69
__ Aug 23, 2014


















20140823_154025.jpg



__ themule69
__ Aug 23, 2014


















20140823_154200.jpg



__ themule69
__ Aug 23, 2014





Happy smoken
David


----------



## pc farmer (Aug 23, 2014)

Oh they look very good.


----------



## themule69 (Aug 23, 2014)

c farmer said:


> Oh they look very good.


Thanks Adam. They were a spur of the moment thing. I do a lot of mators this time of year.

They are about over though 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






. I am freezing a bunch but not the same.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## disco (Aug 23, 2014)

Terrific side dish!

Disco


----------



## driedstick (Aug 24, 2014)

Them look awesome, I would have to try the smoked pepperjack on mine - very nice

a full smoker is a happy smoker

DS


----------



## themule69 (Aug 25, 2014)

driedstick said:


> Them look awesome, I would have to try the smoked pepperjack on mine - very nice
> 
> a full smoker is a happy smoker
> 
> DS


DS 

any cheese that I have tried worked well. I think smoked mozzarella is my favorite. I have used smoked pepper jack also.

This is my problem as to which smoked cheese to use.













20140328_161744.jpg



__ themule69
__ Mar 28, 2014


















20140328_161753.jpg



__ themule69
__ Mar 28, 2014






Happy smoken.

David


----------

